# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) طلبات : فك تشفير sony ericsson z520i

## widane01

ارجو مساعدتي في فك تشفير هاتفي sony ericsson z520i شكرا جزيلا
imei  35833900-077784-7-02

----------


## widane01

دائما في الانتضار شكرا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

اختر من السيتول قائمة السونى اركسون
ثم من الستنج اختر اول خيار سجند مود
ثم انلك من القائمة الريسية بعد توصيل الهاتف

----------


## widane01

لم افهم اخي شكرا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تم النقل من قسم الصيانة الى القسم الصحيح   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]اخى هل لديك اجهزة برمجية؟

----------


## faloun

شكر ا

----------


## loaee19811

شكرا

----------

